# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG Chocolate BL20 chính thức ra mắt

## datxanhmb81

LG Electronics chính thức công bố việc phát hành chiếc điện thoại thứ hai thuộc dòng LG Chocolate, LG Chocolate BL20, đây là sản phẩm tiếp nối sự thành công của chiếc LG Chocolate đầu tiên, LG Chocolate BL40 đã được công bố vào đầu tháng 9.



LG Chocolate BL20 sẽ bắt đầu được bán ra vào cuối tháng này. Nó được tạo ra theo phong cách của mẫu Chocolate đầu tiên; LG Chocolate BL20 được thừa hưởng đặc tính của BL40. Nâng cao thiết lập các tính năng tương tác trong một yếu tố hình thức nhỏ gọn, chiếc điện thoại này hấp dẫn và phù hợp cho người dùng tìm kiếm một mẫu phong phong cách sành điệu với một mức giá thấp hơn so với LG Chocolate BL40.


LG Chocolate BL20 mới có một đặc trưng là bề mặt đen bóng, gạch chân trong các nút màu đỏ backlit, nhưng khác với LG BL40 ở bàn phím trượt. Các nút đèn nền màu đỏ của LG Chocolate BL20 mới chỉ được bật khi sử dụng bàn phím. 
LG BL20 là một thanh trượt mỏng 12,3 mm, có những công cụ đa phương tiện một máy ảnh 5 Mpx tự lấy tiêu cự và đèn flash.


LG BL20 có kích thước 106,9 × 50,8 × 12,3 mm và pin của nó cung cấp lên đến 5 giờ đàm thoại với pin 900 mAh. Theo sản xuất, chức năng Clear Memo Capture với Text Scan giúp thuận tiện cho việc ghi chép thông tin. Nó có thể sử dụng nó để lấy các văn bản, ghi chú viết tay và sơ đồ. LG Chocolate BL20 mới sẽ được đưa ra thị trường Anh, sau đó vào đầu tháng mười, nó sẽ xuất hiện ở Châu Âu và Nga, và trong khu vực Châu Á - Thái Bình Dương sẽ có mặt vào tháng tới.

----------


## pingmax

bác ơi con này giá khoảng bao nhiu vậy, nhìn con này cũng style lém ha:wacko:

----------


## hoathachthao

bạn ơi chú LG chocolate BL20 nè có giá khoảng 7,3tr bạn ah....:lick::whistling:

----------


## dermaster

Dáng trượt camera 5 chấm, thì giá 7tr3 có phải chát quá không nhỉ! "Theo sản xuất, chức năng Clear Memo Capture với Text Scan giúp thuận tiện cho việc ghi chép thông tin. Nó có thể sử dụng nó để lấy các văn bản, ghi chú viết tay và sơ đồ"-có bác nào giải thích cho em về cái tính năng này không?

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

*LG BL20* được trang bị camera có độ phân giải 5 megapixel hỗ trợ tính năng tự động canh nét. Tuy nhiên, nhà sản xuất không đề cập đến các chức năng hấp dẫn khác như giắc cắm tai nghe 3,5 mm, kết nối Wi-Fi hay hệ thống định vị toàn cầu GPS, chỉ biết máy có hỗ trợ mạng 3G.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG BL20 là một thanh trượt mỏng 12,3 mm, có những công cụ đa phương tiện một máy ảnh 5 Mpx tự lấy tiêu cự và đèn flash.

  ​LG BL20 có kích thước 106,9 × 50,8 × 12,3 mm và pin của nó cung cấp lên đến 5 giờ đàm thoại với pin 900 mAh. Theo sản xuất, chức năng Clear Memo Capture với Text Scan giúp thuận tiện cho việc ghi chép thông tin. Nó có thể sử dụng nó để lấy các văn bản, ghi chú viết tay và sơ đồ.

----------


## stst575

pin 900mAh? thía pin hồi trc là bao nhiêu mà bảo là nâng cấp?

----------


## xuanninh164

BL20 là một mẫu điện thoại dáng trượt, được trang bị màn hình cứng chứ không phải màn hình cảm ứng, và thân hình của nó cũng không dài như người anh em "siêu mẫu" của mình, nhưng không vì thế mà sức hấp dẫn từ thiết kế ngoại hình bị giảm đi. Máy mỏng chỉ 12,3 mm, được trang bị một bàn touchpad với các phím cảm ứng ở ngay phía dưới màn hình.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
có vẻ em này cũng không dài lắm đâu nhỉ?

----------


## hc_066

tình hình là em nghe ngóng thấy có tin đồn em này bán với giá 7tr.hichic. ngang Arena còn gì nữa!

----------


## traihalinh

> Dáng trượt camera 5 chấm, thì giá 7tr3 có phải chát quá không nhỉ! "Theo sản xuất, chức năng Clear Memo Capture với Text Scan giúp thuận tiện cho việc ghi chép thông tin. Nó có thể sử dụng nó để lấy các văn bản, ghi chú viết tay và sơ đồ"-có bác nào giải thích cho em về cái tính năng này không?


chụp lại 1 đoạn văn bản, sau đó chọn TextScan, máy sẽ quét đoạn văn bản đó và lưu giữ lại phần text.

----------


## thanhlydongden02

hình như LG có mấy em vừa có bàn phím vừa có cảm ứng, liệu dùng có bất tiện không ?

----------


## seominhthanhvip

em này là anh em với BL40, cũng chiêm ngưỡng để xem em nào dài hơn nhé:

----------


## nhoc

__​ _Giao diện chụp ảnh_​ __​ _1 số thiết lập với camera_​ __​ _Giao diện nghe nhạc. BL20 hỗ trợ cho phép hiển thị hình ảnh về nghệ sĩ, thông tin ca khúc theo tag ID3_​ __​

----------


## sccom123

BL40 có phiên bản Noel, ko bít em này có ko?^^

----------


## hathuan

nếu giá ngang arena thì mua arena hay hơn đó, chụp ảnh tương đương và lại không dài quá

----------

